

Ask HN: What is the single most competitive advantage in any field? - hotshot


======
JSeymourATL
Vision: Once your vision is clear -- one is more likely to execute decisions
about strategies, markets, finances, etc...

------
thenomad
A hungry crowd. And private access thereto.

------
Envec83
Attitude. With the right attitude you can fix all other aspects, but the
opposite is not true.

------
walterbell
Execution, because it amplifies/dampens other legit advantages.

------
pitiburi
Web of connections you have, any day.

------
Mankhool
Location.

------
joeclark77
Learning.

------
hkon
STRATEGY!

